# Chippers ever hear of "Salsco"



## Chipperman (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Folks,
This looks like a great site. Hope you can help me with some research I am doing. Has anyone out their ever herd of Salsco? If so, What do you think of their chippers, their support and the company. Any info would be appreciated. also what brand of chipper do you use and and how do you like it.
Thanks
Chipperman


----------



## Newfie (Jul 21, 2002)

Seen an ad in a magazine, they are HQ'ed in CT. Seen them at local trade shows, never seen anyone using one or selling one. The trade show stuff seemed kinda pricey.


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 21, 2002)

Where in the Northeast are you? I would suggest that you check out either Morbark, Vermeer, or Brush Bandit. I have heard of Salso before, but have no experience with them and have never seen anyone using them. If you are familiar with PBE you may want to call them as they have an 18" model for rent.


----------



## DDM (Jul 21, 2002)

Chipperman? you arent a Rep are you?


----------



## DDM (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmmmmmm hey chipperman? Your Profile says your a equipment specialist So I guess you sell Salsco Then?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey, chipperman. It's cool if you are a rep for Salsco, whoever they are. [DOWN, Dave! HEEL!] I've used mostly Vermeer 1250's and some Brush Bandit 200's. Right now I'm working with a guy that has an old chuck-n-duck. Spent last week in Tampa working with Brett (treeman14) and he has a new Morbark model 13 Hurricane. THAT is a BAD MO-FO! For $32K, it better be!

Tell us something about Salsco. Good AND bad, not just the sales pitch.


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

Brian, :angel:


----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

*Yes I am a rep*

Hello again 

Thanks for the replies. Please keep them coming.

I work for Salsco and I cover NY, VT, NH and ME. I did not mention it because I wanted as unbias feed back as posible. 

NY I handle alot of government (state contract) customers, Up north (NE) alot of PTO chippers. We build a full line of chippers 4", 6", 10" powered or PTO, 13" and 18" powered. All hydraulic feed disc chippers. All BS aside they are excellent units and you should give them/us a shot the next time around. *Please read our posting guidelines on advertising* Of course you can post a reply here and I will respond to every one. 

Our model 813 is comparable to the Bandit 250xp, Morbark 2100d, Woodchuck wc19 and it is more than comparable to the Vermeer 1250. Hope that takes care of anything I left off my first post. 

On another subject how is business? We are busy but could be busier.
Thanks Again
Chipperman


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 22, 2002)

How many times has one of your units been re-welded when it has 400 hours on it? When I was using Brush Bandits at Davey, every one had been re-welded somewhere at least 3X within the first 500 hours. 
I put almost 500 hours on an 8 yr old Vermeer 1250 MYSELF in 2 years, it was on it's second engine, hourmeter had quit at 4000. No welding necessary in the 2 yrs I ran it. I usually helped the other crews chip their brush when their Bandits broke (AFTER finishing MY jobs for the day).


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

Jay? i want to know how much one costs!


----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

*Woow Hold on a second.*

I was not putting down your 1250 (or for that matter any of the other brands). When I said "more then comparable" I was refering to things like the 1250 has a 12"X12" chipper opening and our unit has an 13"X18" opening. (can take larger limbs with more branches. Our feed wheel has more pull. Our impeller (disc) is a full 2" thick and the 1250 is 1 3/4". As for welding, chances are rare the that you would ever have to reweld any of our 13" chippers. If you ever run one you will see they are built like a brick sh-t house. the frame is 2x6 1/4" wall tube and the chipper housing steel is thinker than anybody elses. But don't get me wrong the other guys build nice units to.
Chipperman


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 22, 2002)

Salsco capacity sounds like it is comperable to the Morbark model 13 Hurricane I got to work with last week in Tampa. That thing was AWESOME. Would eat a whole Forrest without burping! But it was $32K. 
I didn't take offense to your earlier comment. I was asking about how the machine WORKS in the field, rather than the specs in the showroom. If you ask the guys who RUN the chippers, they may have a much different opinion than the guys in the front office who BUY the chippers.


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

*What you want to know how much?*

Like anything else the price varies greatly depending how it is set up. But 26-28K for nice 13" unit with turbo Deere, Perkins (Cat) or Cummins (115-122hp), Feed sensing, Electric brakes, Live hydro, Hydro lift, Crank rotable chute, Chute height adjuster, Etc. Price could be less with non turbo and different options. 
Chipperman


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

Do you have one that will fit a Skid Steer?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 22, 2002)

David, you seem hooked on the idea of a skid-steer! Take that lead you wanna load with a skid steer and cut it 4 times and stuff it in by hand. Faster and about $35K cheaper than using a skid steer! Unless you are feeding a tub grinder, skid steers are NOT that efficient at feeding chippers. 

Jay- price sounds reasonable, for an unknown brand. About $5K cheaper than the Morbark. I'd still want to see a few with over 1000 hours on them and read the maint. logs (or talk to the shop man who had to re-weld the hydraulic roller moter in place 3 times in the first 400 hours [Brush Bandit]).


----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

*yes the #13 is about the same size*

Our unit is a disc and the morbark is a drum. Speaking of drums (hydraulicly fed units) Why would some buy a drum over a disc or a disc over a drum? 

chipperman


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

Brian, I already have the Skid steer I just want a Chipper to mount on it!


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

Jay, will your Chipper will eat Branches lets say 1" - 3.5" faster than my Chuck-N-Duck er Asplundh?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: yes the #13 is about the same size*



> _Originally posted by Chipperman _
> *Our unit is a disc and the morbark is a drum. Speaking of drums (hydraulicly fed units) Why would some buy a drum over a disc or a disc over a drum?
> 
> chipperman  *



Hydraulic fed drums seem to be the new rage. There seems to be a practical limit on how big you can go with disc, with weight and main disc bearings. Big drums are (supposedly) cheaper with bigger capacity for the same weight. Service is supposedly easier without a 2" thick disc to lift out when servicing bearings, and not as much debris gets in the drum bearings (so I've heard). 
But drums are still fairly new and many are more comfortable with familiar technology. I didn't give up my Poulan Super25 for a new Echo 3400 untill the 3400 had been out a few years. I wanted to see how they held up.


----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

*Sorry guys did not mean to break the rules*

I have now reread the posting rules
chipperman


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

Busted! Darin must be on the Prowel. :blob5:


----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

Your chuck and duck will always eat small branches faster than anybodys hydraulic feed unit. Thats why the line crews use them. But there only good on small stuff. If you have much 7"-12" material most chuck and ducks just can not swallow it
Chipperman


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

Jay, Thats why I use a drum, Anything Larger than 5" is sold for Firewood and Pine ect is hauled to the burn pit. 

Do you have a skid steer model?


----------



## rbtree (Jul 22, 2002)

Interesting how many of you guys have had or heard of bad experiences with the 250 BB, especially sheet metal problems. Boy, not us...1500 hours on it, and it screams. It is a lot lighter than the comparable Morbarks, and that i like, as we have a 366 gas chip truck with poor power on hill or loaded. (18 yd dump, weighs more than most being a converted lift truck.) Of course the live hydraulics, feed wheel lift and winch make the crew majorly happy. In fact, John keep saying he want to have sex with it....LOL.


----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

Treeclimber165
I agree on the weight. I have yet to see that they are cheaper. and as for servicing them how often are you replacing your disc bearings. I would agree though alot of mfgs are building them, many are building both.
chipperman


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DDM _
> *
> 
> Do you have a skid steer model? *


----------



## Chipperman (Jul 22, 2002)

*Skidsteer unit*

Salsco does not make a skidsteer model BUT. I think you can mount a 4" or 6" PTO chipper to your using a mount that Gossen makes. one side is a universal mount (skidsteer) other is a 3 point and it has a hydraulic motor and spline to run the shaft. You may need to have the hiflo hydraulic system on your unit.
chipperman


----------

